# Seven reasons to eat more dark chocolate



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2012)

Seven reasons to eat more dark chocolate by PF Louis (NaturalNews) More and more health reasons for eating dark chocolate keep coming in. Many will be pointed out here, then explained further in the sources indicated by numbers in parenthesis. But first, understand that organic dark chocolate brought into the market place under fair trade [...]
Read More...


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good read.


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 23, 2012)

I never eat it. I'm gonna die.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 23, 2012)

This keeps getting better and better...First red wine, now chocolate....

Till my teeth rot out!


----------



## wilcoxa (Feb 23, 2012)

ha, they have been going back and forth with chocolate weather or not it is good for you for years. Nice article; however. I think opinions will always be changing on this topic for years to come. It seems to always change when they come out with a new study.


----------



## ciulloboe (Feb 23, 2012)

I love dark chocolate.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 23, 2012)

justification!!! YES!


----------



## Ellien (Feb 23, 2012)

sounds reasonable.


----------

